

U.S. risks China's ire with decision to fund software maker tied to Falun Gong - eplanit
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/11/AR2010051105154.html?wprss=rss_technology

======
hga
I've read about this program in the context of the State Department not using
it WRT Iran. It looks like a gun was held to their head WRT the PRC to get
even this small award to who it was intended.

